# Anticlockwise noon-at-top 24 hr watch



## JonMarchant

Does anyone know of a 24 hr watch that runs anticlockwise with noon at the top? Sorry to be awkward!


----------



## FelixZRH

Sorry for diging this old thread out.
I just registered today and don't want my first post to be a new thread.
Does really nobody has an answer to this question?
I wouldn't mind where noon is (top or bottom) but just for the fun of it and the difficulities for reading I'd like a very special watch.

Thanks and greets
Felix from Zurich, Switzerland


----------



## aai

this is the watch you're seeking!!

http://home.kpnplanet.nl/[email protected]/globe.htm

The hours are read counterclockwise one revolution per 24 hours,
the minutes clockwise; there is no second hand. Experience the leisurely flow of planetary time.
andré


----------



## Gary in Pennsylvania

Here ya go:

http://www.utinam.fr/english/boutique/index.php?FAM_ID=2&RUB_ID=3&CAT_ID=23

http://www.utinam.fr/francais/boutique/index.php?FAM_ID=4&RUB_ID=8&CAT_ID=41


----------



## francis 24/24

*But not 24-hour, is it ? (nt)*

nt


----------



## bestak

This one ?


----------



## Zennmaster

bestak said:


> This one ?


Nope, that one goes the standard direction, and the other one is a 12-hour. Still looking!

My French was poor when I learned it over 20 years ago, and hasn't gotten any better, but I THINK that the Utinam site says that they will produce custom pieces. Maybe someone with better language skills might want to see what it would cost us to make a small custom run?


----------



## JonMarchant

Nice to see at least one other person on the planet curious about such a thing ;-)

The Earth watch is way out of my price range, and looks a bit silly to be honest. I can't imagine it staying on my wrist for long in any kind of social setting (maybe it's just me). The Utinam watches are more affordable, but they're either backwards 12h or forwards 24h... and what's the betting that if they ever did do a backwards 24h it'd have 24 at top :-d

I've pretty much given up anyway. Heck, it's not that important! It's basically: if there was one somewhere on the market already then great, but if it's going to mean a lot of hassle and expense, then thanks, but no thanks...!


----------



## Zennmaster

JonMarchant said:


> Nice to see at least one other person on the planet curious about such a thing ;-)
> 
> The Earth watch is way out of my price range, and looks a bit silly to be honest. I can't imagine it staying on my wrist for long in any kind of social setting (maybe it's just me). The Utinam watches are more affordable, but they're either backwards 12h or forwards 24h... and what's the betting that if they ever did do a backwards 24h it'd have 24 at top :-d
> 
> I've pretty much given up anyway. Heck, it's not that important! It's basically: if there was one somewhere on the market already then great, but if it's going to mean a lot of hassle and expense, then thanks, but no thanks...!


Hang on a minute, if you're going to be a 24-hour watch person, you can't give up so quickly!

I was actually serious about the Utinam question. They really do make custom watches in relatively small batches (If I am right, which actually isn't all that common). Based on the watches I have seen from them, and who their clients have been, I don't think it would really be all that out of reach for a group to make a custom order.

And you're right about the Think the Earth, the thing is even bigger in person. It's purely a novelty watch, I can't imagine wearing it daily! A really cool idea, though, and as a novelty, very successful!

Hang in there!

-Michael


----------



## Nevyn

I'd sign up for a counter-clock 24 hour watch! Count me in on a batch order.


----------



## bestak

JonMarchant said:


> Nice to see at least one other person on the planet curious about such a thing ;-)
> 
> The Earth watch is way out of my price range, and looks a bit silly to be honest. I can't imagine it staying on my wrist for long in any kind of social setting (maybe it's just me). The Utinam watches are more affordable, but they're either backwards 12h or forwards 24h... and what's the betting that if they ever did do a backwards 24h it'd have 24 at top :-d
> 
> I've pretty much given up anyway. Heck, it's not that important! It's basically: if there was one somewhere on the market already then great, but if it's going to mean a lot of hassle and expense, then thanks, but no thanks...!


You can use it as desktop clock like this


----------



## FelixZRH

aai said:


> this is the watch you're seeking!!
> 
> http://home.kpnplanet.nl/[email protected]/globe.htm


Thanks for the link.
I also read the other replies to this idea and have to confess this watch is to big and to coltish for me. But I'l consider it anyhow.

The Utinam is really not an answer to my question.

So I will check this thread regularly and see how the batch order evolves.

For those who need a visualisation. I once written a JavaScript watch that I'm looking for as a wristwatch:
http://hoes.ch/uhrjavascript.html
The text is german but you get the meaning.

Zennmaster, on which page on the Utinam-site did you see the custom made information. My French is not to bad so maybe I can translate something.

Greets
Felix


----------



## Zennmaster

FelixZRH said:


> Zennmaster, on which page on the Utinam-site did you see the custom made information. My French is not to bad so maybe I can translate something.


Andre's site has this page linked from his 24-hour gallery page:

http://www.weals.com/francais/boutique/index.php?FAM_ID=4&RUB_ID=8

Hope this helps!

-Michael


----------



## luque

FelixZRH said:


> Sorry for diging this old thread out.
> I just registered today and don't want my first post to be a new thread.
> Does really nobody has an answer to this question?
> I wouldn't mind where noon is (top or bottom) but just for the fun of it and the difficulities for reading I'd like a very special watch.
> 
> Thanks and greets
> Felix from Zurich, Switzerland


i think maybe you can this website D.U.C.T - The Real Time... i saw anti clockwise watch on this website


----------



## AndreRSA

Hi 

Anyone know if any manufacturer makes a 24 hr anticlockwise noon on top? Seems demand is there? Anyone willing to go with a small batch to a boutique maker?


----------



## Fergfour

A few posts from 2007 = "demand is there" ?


----------



## ned-ludd

I'd have one for the novelty value but I doubt I'd ever actually wear it. So no demand here.


----------



## mimiroger

Hello
I am looking for a counterclockwise 24h Dial with noon at the top. I saw that the latest post was in Jan 2019 
has anyone found a model?
Thanks for the info
regards


----------



## Fergfour

I don't think anyone's been looking  
The only counterclockwise watches in general that I personally remember seeing are from Raketa and No Watch, but they aren't 24hr.


----------



## ned-ludd

There's this: Modern Originals 46134.








But you'd have to be a masochist to actually use it. See @afka's review for more information.


----------



## mimiroger

Thank you.
But it doesn t have Noon at the top.
I have nt found any on ebay. I ll continue my quest 
Thank you for your response.


----------



## peagreen

mimiroger said:


> Thank you.
> But it doesn t have Noon at the top.
> I have nt found any on ebay. I ll continue my quest
> Thank you for your response.


You could wear it upside-down.
Happy hunting.


----------

